# WeatherBug



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Does anybody else have this application? My mom has it on her computer, and I have repeatedly tried to download it onto mine. It NEVER works, even when I try to copy it to a floppy from my dad's computer and then install it. Has anybody else had this problem with installing this program. It's a really good program, and I really would like it on my computer. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Im downloading it right now...

edit- The person who I downloading it from just cancled me and the 2 other people that have it are queued. So Ill try later and see if it worls and if I am able to transfer it to my old PC. BTW- this is freeware right? So I wont need a keygen.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Download it from Weatherbug.com


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Mine works great... I have broadband at home, and that makes the alert function extremely useful.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

It is freeware. It's awesome. I'm gonna trying downloading it from Grokster cuz my several attempts from Weatherbug.com failed miserably. lol


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I have it on 3 of my computers, it works on two but the third will not run it


----------



## rspetti (May 29, 2002)

I think this is a great program. I've had it for almost a year. It's nice having live weather conditions from locations within a mile or two from my home and office.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I love the weatherbug. It's unobtrusive and works great. The many local weather sites are a plus. They even have live weather for La Grande, Or. When it gets over 100 degrees, the numbers turn from blue to red, too good.

My wife instant messages me at work to tell me the temp on her weatherbug....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How is this different from the Weather.com app?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I like it too. No problems, just occasional annoying pop-ups.

I have 2 WinXP Pro PCs, had it on Win2K....no problems.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I have installed weatherbug on a number of computers, with a variety of OS's. The only time I have really had a problem was around the first of the year. The version at that time hung up several times on installation. 
I really enjoy it. I have it on my laptop, in the bedroom. A few nights ago it was chirping at us. No, its not what you think. The screen was dark so it couldn't see us, it just wanted to let us know about the nasty weather coming our way.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I just don't like it asking for my email address. Weather.com's isn't as in-depth, but it doesn't bombard you with ads...


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I went into settings and set it so that at startup it just politely places itself in the lower corner of my screen without bringing up the homepage. That limits the amount of screen clutter.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It came on my new HP. It is useful and by chance the local ststion is about 2 miles from my house.


----------

